# 2006 f350 fx4 with 6.0 diesel



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

i would like to know what you guys think of this truck for plowing...it has a 109,000 miles and is super clean. single cab and there asking 17,900 for it.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Offer them 12,900 so you have money left over to fix the EGR, HPOP and headstuds.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

goodlivin33;1315322 said:


> i would like to know what you guys think of this truck for plowing...it has a 109,000 miles and is super clean. single cab and there asking 17,900 for it.


We bought an 05 F350 SRW XLT with a nice flatbed this past March and paid 17k for it. Ours had 81, 323 miles on it. Our's is super clean too. But 5 months later it needed about 3k worth of ball joints, alignment and rear backing plates and a couple seals.


----------



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

i think you guys are right and im going to pass on this thing and pick up a rust free 95 to 97 f250 like i have sealed the deal thanks


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Brian Young;1315417 said:


> We bought an 05 F350 SRW XLT with a nice flatbed this past March and paid 17k for it. Ours had 81, 323 miles on it. Our's is super clean too. But 5 months later it needed about 3k worth of ball joints, alignment and rear backing plates and a couple seals.


Those seem like maintenance and wear items rather than catastrophic failures. Did you not check the ball joints for play and tires for irregular wear before you bought it?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

cold_and_tired;1315437 said:


> Those seem like maintenance and wear items rather than catastrophic failures. Did you not check the ball joints for play and tires for irregular wear before you bought it?


I guess not good enough. Tires were all good and new on the back, the truck looks like its new, it drove straight, runs very well etc. I guess their idea of a truck being "tight" is different than mine,lol. I've noticed these damn Ford ball joints just seem to go with no notice. Our 06 only had around 50k on it when it went in for an oil change and a friend checked everything over front to back and everything was tight, he showed me everything and 4k miles later at inspection time the left side upper joints had probably 1/4 inch of play. Now the right side is going bad and it only has 57k.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Brian Young;1315464 said:


> I guess not good enough. Tires were all good and new on the back, the truck looks like its new, it drove straight, runs very well etc. I guess their idea of a truck being "tight" is different than mine,lol. I've noticed these damn Ford ball joints just seem to go with no notice. Our 06 only had around 50k on it when it went in for an oil change and a friend checked everything over front to back and everything was tight, he showed me everything and 4k miles later at inspection time the left side upper joints had probably 1/4 inch of play. Now the right side is going bad and it only has 57k.


Well, that's true about Fords and their ball joints. Mine ran through a set a year when I was plowing with my truck.

And yes, there are millions of definitions of a "tight" truck.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

goodlivin33;1315423 said:


> i think you guys are right and im going to pass on this thing and pick up a rust free 95 to 97 f250 like i have sealed the deal thanks


I wouldn't, although that price is a tad high for a regular cab with those miles. They are nice trucks and the 6.0 can run very well - there are plenty that have no problems, you just hear the horror stories on forums like these, because thats what we're here for- to help with your problems.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

cold_and_tired;1315389 said:


> Offer them 12,900 so you have money left over to fix the EGR, HPOP and headstuds.


It might of had all that work done to it since it has a 109k on it. You would have to ask the guy what he has had replaced on it. They are nice truck to plow with!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Bought mine 3 and a half years ago with 38K miles for 17five


----------



## cosgo (Jan 8, 2010)

My neighbor just picked up a 2006 F550, and a 2006 F350 for $7500, and $6500 respectively. both were in the 110-160k range in miles. So far - the F550 has needed some engine work (egr, coolant problems, etc..) You can get a much better deal than 17k


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

just put a set of heads,turbo inlet pipe,hp oil fittings,exhaust bolts,oil cooler,egr delete etc on a 2006 with 130.000mi- $8000.00.he owes $18.000.00. at my shop of all the modern diesels,these engines have been the most worked on with the scariest bills,followed by duramax injection issues. I feel if the 6.4 were more numerous,they would be right up there too.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Brother had an 06 F350 amarillo, by 76K it was on it's third turbo, second set of injectors and the computer had to be remapped 4 times. He finally got sick of it sitting in the shop and sold it.


----------

